# SUZHOU | Wuzhong Taihu New City Financial Centre | 222m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

吴中太湖新城，这几个楼盘咋样？


继昨天给大家分析完吴中太新板块，今天我来给大家分析一下太新板块内热门楼盘的周边配套，我还是已买房研究总则（不清楚的小伙伴可以看我6.12号的文章）为基准给大家来分析目前板块关注度比较高的热门楼盘（江南沄…




zhuanlan.zhihu.com























By 天天222


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-05 by lawrc


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-28 by Westwalk


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, please, updates


----------

